# Happy Veterans Day from Keegan J. and all of us.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Enjoy.









Photos and concept by me!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Yippee...More Keegan pics. I love your pictures of this handsome boy.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww, thank-you Keegan. Such a beautiful boy, the flag does you justice.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hes a lovely boy for sure. The scout training in me and ex airforce wife can't help me from mentioning that the flag shouldn't be used in that way. I'm not trying to be ugly, he is truly lovely and it's a gorgeous sentiment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

cakemom said:


> Hes a lovely boy for sure. The scout training in me and ex airforce wife can't help me from mentioning that the flag shouldn't be used in that way. I'm not trying to be ugly, he is truly lovely and it's a gorgeous sentiment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well it was a semi-plastic flag bought for three dollars at Walmart, made in China. You are the only person to say anything negative about it. We never let it touch the ground, Kee was clean when we draped it over him and it didn't get dirty we folded it back up and put it back into the plastic bag I bought it in.

However, thank you.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Is your Keegan one of the featured Friesians in the December 2011 Horse Illustrated?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

tempest said:


> Is your Keegan one of the featured Friesians in the December 2011 Horse Illustrated?



He isn't mine, he belongs to Emily Jewell. He's like my little brother though. I'm like his agent.

He has an article in the December issue. Starts on the first page of the Friesian section and continues onto the second page. There is a photo above taken of him and his old trainer at the Noble Horse Theater all dolled up doing a show, he was doing the Spanish Walk. I took that photo.

Pop open the centerfold poster, he's also featured there. I also took that photograph. My name is credited up top. Larissa Allen.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I wondered. He's such a pretty boy.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Such a lovely boy! Great photos!

Going to have to come meet him in person one of these days


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love love love that second photo!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Didn't mean to come across as negative. Spend enough years scouting and flag etiquette is ingrained in you. 
USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Flag Etiquette
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

cakemom said:


> Didn't mean to come across as negative. Spend enough years scouting and flag etiquette is ingrained in you.
> USFlag.org: A website dedicated to the Flag of the United States of America - Flag Etiquette
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I understand. His owner is married to a Veteran. He served in Afghanistan. 

I don't really see how him wearing this is any different than someone wearing an American flag print bandana, shirt or shorts like I've seen.


----------



## Billy Jack (Oct 20, 2011)

After the moral degeneration that the politicians and leaders (military/civilian) of this country have done and are continually doing on a daily basis...This is not distasteful use of the flag. 
If you want to criticize somebody for flag etiquette you need to be talking to the pitiful leaders of this nation. Not trying to be ugly but....Back off!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Keegan and he looks stunning in the flag. Great time of year for these pics .


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/keegan-friesian-103224/#post1231007
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous horse...as always Larissa.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Larissa - would it be ok if I had a print made of the last photo (with the quote) to use for personal use only... to hang it in my home? I have a country home with lots of horse photos about, this one would be splendid in my home.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous.. And I totally have the poster of your horse on my wall  That was him in the December issue right ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just Wonderful pictures! And great concept. This could go places.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Even though I am not 100% sure what Veterans Day is, I have a vague idea, and photo number 2 gave me chills. They are all stunning pictures and he is one magnificent horse!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> Larissa - would it be ok if I had a print made of the last photo (with the quote) to use for personal use only... to hang it in my home? I have a country home with lots of horse photos about, this one would be splendid in my home.


Well to be perfectly honest. I have sold these, and if you'd like to purchase one I'd rather you do that.

A LOT of work went into these photographs behind the scenes. 

I'm also trying to buy an engagement ring, so I'm trying to save up as much funds as possible.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

These are absolutely lovely, and certainly not a distasteful use of the flag.

Too gorgeous.

And congrats on the HI centerfold!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

